# suspension setup?



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

i want to improve handling. suggestions on what kind of springs,shocks,etc? which brands to stick with and brands to stay away from?


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

i cant seem to find anything except koni yellow shocks, anything better?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Go with Pedders. Get the radius rod bushings, x-member bushings and rear diff insert bushing. Then I suggest some Hotchkis sway bars. After that get some springs, Pedders makes quite a few different ones. Then a set of pedders struts/shocks with the strut bushings and stut mounts. Of course this is all my opinion.


----------

